# How can I write an application to the Army chief.....???



## tayyab442

I live in Rawalpindi and GHQ is in my area so I don't have that much of a problem of approach but the thing is that I don't know the procedures to get my application to the Army chief.
The reason for me to write is that I am an Army ward ...my father was a major .....years ago he left us(did 2nd marriage) . We have been having a lot of financial problems since.I applied in nust on the Army seat but still it remains unsure that I will get the offer.As the other wards of shaheeds are accommodated in the university under any circumstances,I too want the Army to entertain me with the same priority even though my father is not a shaheed......but I need it....!!!!
I have always had great affiliation with Army that they help people and so I am looking forward to it.I will inshAllah apply for 129 pma long course as well but still I cant risk not getting admission in a university because no one can ever be sure that will he will clear the issb....

Please tell me the procedure of application writing...how should I write it....and how should I confirm that it reaches the chiefs desk.....

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ark-Angel

To,
Gen. Ashfaq Pervez Kayani,
GHQ,
RWP. 

But I would suggest you to do it by sending a letter to some Lt. Col. in GHQ.


----------



## Donatello

You Should write a letter in a formal format.

Then try to get it to General Kayani....or how about the commandant of NUST?

I am not sure if your letter would be deliverable to Gen Kayani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

Write a letter Addressed to Army Chief & then give it to ISPR , if they find letter is appropriate they will forward it otherwise they will not.


----------



## alimukhtar

not only shaheeds wards are entertained they also entertain retd personnel wards... let me check if mods allow can i give my cell no?


----------



## livingdead

Why to army chief?
Have you followed the standard procedure (I am sure there is one) for complain/request to army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

commandant of the university or whatever military body deals with allocating seats to army kids
kayani wont be of much use here even if he ever reads your letter.


----------



## alimukhtar

there is a branch in GHQ which deals da same.... name of branch is not in mind


----------



## Alpha1

Uchiha said:


> Do you know the address of Kayani mansion in Miami?



*You must be the head sweeper there*

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## ejaz007

First contact here then if you feel necessary you can write to COAS:

Please contact Major Junaid at telephone number 051 561 31457-9 Extension 240 or at Email address: g2-amc@nust.edu.pk. Alternatively you may contact administrator, AMC Mr. Najeeb at telephone number 051-9272055.

Pakistan Army



Uchiha said:


> Do you know the address of Kayani mansion in Miami?



If you can not contribute to the thread it is better not to post.


----------



## Fahad78

I am feeling sorry that i didnt find any procedure to lunch a complaint in GHQ that leads to army chief.


----------



## truthseer

Fahad78 said:


> I am feeling sorry that i didnt find any procedure to lunch a complaint in GHQ that leads to army chief.


If you have the same NUST complaint, PM me and I'll get you in contact with the Rector or someone


----------



## Ayesha.ch

truthseer said:


> If you have the same NUST complaint, PM me and I'll get you in contact with the Rector or someone





truthseer said:


> If you have the same NUST complaint, PM me and I'll get you in contact with the Rector or someone


 Can you help me ? I want to get admission in amc as a paying cadet .


----------



## Signalian

Ayesha.ch said:


> Can you help me ? I want to get admission in amc as a paying cadet .



you get an admission as P-Cadet if your father or mother has served or is serving in the military. Your parent needs to contact a department in GHQ (i forgot which one it was), they allocate seats of P-cadets in different military engineering and medical institutions. In any case, if your parent is in military, he/.she would know which department to contact.


----------



## Signalian

@Ayesha.ch AG Branch, W&R directorate


----------

